# TFO memebr "HLogic" has passed away!



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 2, 2016)

I would like to inform the TFO community that Art has passed away!


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 2, 2016)

Sad news to lose a member


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 2, 2016)

I am terribly sad to hear this news. 
When i joined the forum in Feb 2015, Art was already an experienced member and became one of my first friends on the Forum, we shared some of the same sense of humour and a love of science.
When he left the forum in March that year, I tried to stay and then when i temporarily left in May, he was very sympathetic to me in private messages and we both agreed we would return some day.
So i was so pleased to see him return briefly this March and sorry when this didn't last long.
I found him a scholar with a good sense of humour and prepared to stand his ground in a debate.
RIP, Art.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry, that should have read, "I tried to persuade him to stay", but he was a stubborn soul, though he clearly was still watching the forum sometimes and responded when i was sad. 
Sorry, I'm a bit upset.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Sep 2, 2016)

My sincere condolences to his family and the TFO family members.


----------



## wellington (Sep 2, 2016)

So sorry for the loss. 
Thank you Greg for letting us know.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2016)

Very sorry to hear this.

My condolences to his family and everyone at TFO.

And thanks for informing us @ALDABRAMAN .


----------



## Neal (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you for letting us know.

I only had a few coversations with him, but it was clear that he was a good person and very generous with sharing his knowledge and experiences.


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2016)

Very sad news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2016)

What? Oh lord. That's like a punch in the stomach. I'm so sorry to hear this. He will be sorely missed.

(Thank you, Greg, for letting us know.)


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 8, 2016)

How sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## surfergirl (Sep 8, 2016)

I am sorry I never had the chance to meet Al. My condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 9, 2016)

Ohhhhh noooo. Very sad. Although we only read comments and info shared, one feels in tune with fellow chelonian geeksters. Big bummer. Rest in peace. Thank you for caring about our shelled buddies.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 9, 2016)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 9, 2016)

What a sad news to the community! My condolences to all who knew Art


----------

